# Nation's #1 Beast on a CAAD12?



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Pro Bike: Corey Williams's prototype Cannondale - VeloNews.com

Looks solid to me.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't understand why would they skip CAAD11, it's not like it was groundbreaking enough to be two generations ahead of the current CAAD10.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Doesn't look like it is worth trading the CAAD 10 in for. Maybe someone on a CAAD 9, wanting something new, I could see the reason to upgrade. But from the picture, just not seeing it. The paint scheme is nice, but what are odds that goes to production?


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

They left an exposed hole for Di2 on the down tube. Why wouldn't they put a grommet in there to cover it?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Ajost said:


> They left an exposed hole for Di2 on the down tube. Why wouldn't they put a grommet in there to cover it?


The weight! 

Seriously, don't worry, there will be covers for unused holes on production bikes.


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

Rumor is they will be riding them at Tulsa Tough this weekend. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## GTR2ebike (Jun 30, 2011)

Dan Gerous said:


> I don't understand why would they skip CAAD11, it's not like it was groundbreaking enough to be two generations ahead of the current CAAD10.


What name would Cannondale use for the CAAD8 update if they went with CAAD11?


----------



## twin001 (Jul 24, 2011)

I had an up close look at this bike yesterday and chatted with InCycle Cannondale about their thoughts. A few of them told me it rides just well as the Evo, can hardly tell a difference. The fork is from the Evo, the chain stays have been redesigned. There is a slight curve near the bottom of the seat tube. This bike has super clean lines and looks great!


----------



## JoeOxfordCT (Jun 6, 2009)

Interesting... so what was the tire clearance like? Can't tell what size tires were on the bikes in the pics. Also, any word on the disc version of the CAAD12? Just found some British sites with 2016 Cannondale CX bikes listed and they have all gone from SRAM to Shimano hydraulics....


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

JoeOxfordCT said:


> Interesting... they have all gone from SRAM to Shimano hydraulics....


SRAM vs Shimano hydraulic brake pads in wet grit - video - BikeRadar


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

POV of it in action.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The fork is not from the Evo, it's a brand new fork... maybe from the next Evo but not from the current ones, just the shape is very different, much straighter blades...


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> The fork is not from the Evo, it's a brand new fork... maybe from the next Evo but not from the current ones, just the shape is very different, much straighter blades...


I thought the EVO fork was nearly the same as the CAAD10.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The Caad12 in action: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=kMaBGib9s2o&feature=youtu.be - I like it.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

More: 2016 CAAD12 Bikes


----------

